# resultSet auslesen



## Search (8. Okt 2004)

hallo

von der db bekomme ich ein resultset zurück. wie kann ich nun jedoch herausfinden ob ein eintrag gefunden wurde oder nicht. das problem ist, dass im resultSet ein eintrag steht wenn nichts gefunden wurde und auch ein eintrag wenn etwas gefunden wurde. folgendermassen kann ich prüfen ob ein eintrag drin steht -> if(result.getString("username") != null)
wird jedoch kein result zurück geliefert wirft dies eine exception da username ja nicht existiert. hat da jemand eine idee?

danke und gruss


----------



## foobar (8. Okt 2004)

Du kannst doch mit next() prüfen ob das Resultset einen Datensatz enthält.


----------



## Search (8. Okt 2004)

hmmm.... mit next() bekomm ich's irgendwie auch nicht hin... und wenn ich's mit get() probiere bekomme ich folgende exception:

SQL Exception: The 'getRow()' method is only allowed on scroll cursors.

was sind scroll cursors?

gruss


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2004)

Kann man nicht irgendwie
ResultSet.last() 
aufrufen?
Irgend so eine Methode gibt es.
Dann einfach 
ResultSet.getRow();
oder so in der Art. 
Dann bekommst du die nen int Wert mit der Nummer des letzten Datensatzes. Wenn dieser 0 ist, dann ist kein Datensatz vorhanden, wenn er >0 ist, dann ist ein Datensatz vorhanden.
Irgendwie so kann man sich was zusammenbasteln, kann grad net nach dem genauen Code gucken.


----------



## Matflasch (8. Okt 2004)

Ups, vergessen einzuloggen 
Das war von mir grad


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2004)

```
if(result.next() && result.getString("username") != null) {
  System.out.println("Yepp, einer drin. " + result.getString("username"));
}
```


----------



## Search (11. Okt 2004)

danke erstmals für eure antworten... das problem ist das ich cloudscape benutze und dieses den befehl next() nicht kennt oder nicht richtig interpretiert. bekomme immer eine exception. gibt es noch eine andere lösung? oder soll ich den return einfach in der exception machen? ist ja wohl nicht die beste lösung, oder?

danke und gruss


----------

